#ubuntu-bd 2010-12-21
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-bd 2012-12-18
<alokito> hi
<alokito> InfoAngel: angel bhaiya naki? :D
<alokito> kemon asen? :-)
#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-21
<Ekushey> hi raysaas
<raysaas> hello
<raysaas> hello Ekushey
<Ekushey> what brings you here, raysaas?
<raysaas> M new here. Of-course Ubuntu brings me here.  
<Ekushey> are you a member of our mailing list or facebook group?
<raysaas> May be not. Plz mention them. I wanna to be member.
<Ekushey> type /topic
<raysaas> thanks. M new here. So I couldn't understand.
<Ekushey> just type this: /topic
<Ekushey> and you'll get the links
<Ekushey> got them raysaas?
<raysaas> ya. thanks again.
<Ekushey> np
<raysaas> I m facing problem like shutdown suddenly with ubuntu 13.10 after installing in Dell Vostro 1450 laptop, but couldn't find out why. Where can I get help. Would u plz mention me? 
<Ekushey> you can't shutdown?
<raysaas> Laptop shuts down suddenly.....
<Ekushey> raysaas: hello again
<Ekushey> sorry i had to go
<Ekushey> are you still around?
<Ekushey> are you experiencing this shutdown issue only from ubuntu?
<raysaas> yap
<raysaas> My collegues are diverting to ubuntu day by day. I installed ubuntu on one of their Dell laptop but crashes frequently, even though I repaired the boot. 
<raysaas> There is also a message:
<raysaas> acpid= exiting
<raysaas> and something like /etc/default/speech-dispatcher disabled.
<raysaas> please check the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6607674/
<Ekushey> hmmm
<raysaas> I aslo tried by enabling speech-dispatcher RUN=no.
<Ekushey> how much RAM does this laptop has?
<Ekushey> speech dispatcher is not a problem
<raysaas> but there is no sound. Dell Vostro 1450
<Ekushey> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7890/components/
<Ekushey> this laptop is certified by ubuntu
<Ekushey> kindly try using 13.04
<Ekushey> i think that should solve the problem
<Ekushey> once 14.04 is out, upgrade...
<Ekushey> 14.04 will be a LTS release
<Ekushey> sorry for the trouble 13.10 is causing, this shouldn't happen
<raysaas> 13.04 is better than 13.10 ?
<Ekushey> the x.10 releases can be troublesome sometime... 13.04 should work out fine
<Ekushey> give it a try
<Ekushey> before install, try the live mode for an hour or so
<Ekushey> or longer
<Ekushey> if you don't face any issues, install it
<raysaas> I tried 12.04 also. but its horrible on that laptop although its certified.
<raysaas> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7889/
<Ekushey> not sure why you're having a bad experience, i haven't heard people complaing about laptop in quite some time now
<Ekushey> this is what i used to hear like 5-10 years ago when support for laptops wasn't that great
<Ekushey> please join https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/ and post your questions there, as there are many more volunteers over there
<Ekushey> here, usually 2-3 of us hang out and not that active
<raysaas> RAM= 2GB. I think something wrong with installation process. But I couldn't understand.
<Ekushey> did you create swap partition?
<Ekushey> make sure you have a 4gb swap partition
<raysaas> ya. 7 GB swap area.
<Ekushey> 4 gb is sufficient
<Ekushey> twice the amount of your RAM
<raysaas> But I am confuse swap whether swap would be Primary or Logical partition.
<Ekushey> logical is fine
<raysaas> Thanks swap amount idea. 
<Ekushey> np
<raysaas> Would plz tell me how can I check RAM size in ubuntu?
<Ekushey> type free -m on shell
<Ekushey> or free -h
<Ekushey> did you join on fb?
<raysaas> A long time ago I joined fb page.
<Ekushey> ok
<raysaas> Thank for Terminal commands. Where can I learn these type of useful commands?
<Ekushey> https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu-bangladesh/useful-linux-command/10151670005022217
<raysaas> thanks again for the detailed list of commands
<Ekushey> np
<Ekushey> :)
<raysaas> I also fall in troubles using different type of internet usb modems. Is there any graphical modem manager for ubuntu?
<Ekushey> not aware of one
<Ekushey> but asking on the fb group would be best
<Ekushey> i never used any usb modems so not the best person to answer
<raysaas> ok. thanks. Why do u people generally use this IRC for?
<Ekushey> generally hanging out
<Ekushey> just a point of presence
<Ekushey> irc is not popular in bangladesh
<Ekushey> atleast no longer now
<raysaas> Actually for the first time I m using IRC. U r the entity with whom I talked first over an IRC. I have really learned a lot in a short time.
<Ekushey> ah nice, my pleasure :)
<Ekushey> i'm using irc for 15 years now :)
<Ekushey> back then this is how we made new friends (also girlfriends)
<Ekushey> but now there is facebook and so many other ways like cellphones :P
<raysaas> 15 years? Can I ask u slightly personal questions here? About ur profession?
<Ekushey> i'm a linux system admin
<Ekushey> i also do web development
<raysaas> Wow. M really glad to meet u.
<raysaas> Plz specify ur skill sets or Specialization. I have questions to ask u if u allow me.
<Ekushey> you may take a look here: http://russelljohn.net/services.php
<Ekushey> off for 15 minutes...
<raysaas> Specially I wanna to know about ur programming skills. Ok.
<Ekushey> back
<Ekushey> for web, i use PHP
<Ekushey> but i know many other langauges, though don't use them these days
<raysaas> M a beginner of PHP. But struggling with it's learning carves. hah ha ha 
<Ekushey> do you know C?
<raysaas> ya. I know ABOUT C , studied as possible about C, but didn't write a single code ! hah ha ha 
#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-22
<raysaas> How can I be confirmed that Swap is working perfectly?
<xxmate> CyberKing Ekushey: Vaia, Ubuntu niye problem e asi...
<xxmate> Ubuntu install use e ekta problem hoy sheta holo PC jokhon on kora hoy tokhon screen ta first time open hoy na...mane kichu show korena...tarpor abar restart button e dile abar restart hoy r tokhon show kore screen...ei problem ta ubuntu shob version ei dekhsi...gotokal new laptop kinsi...ubuntu setup dilam...ekhono ei problem ta dekhte parchi...power on korle screen dekha jaina but system on hoy...ami ei problem tar ekhuni solution chachchi mane age hot
<xxmate> o but patta ditam r ekhon eta solve korar way jante chachchilam....arekta problem ubuntu to onek battery khai...remaining ubuntu te dekhay 2 hrs r windows e dekhay 5 hrs...ami battery save er jonno TLP nam e google kore ekta install dichchi but hotat dekhi amar sound e problem hochche...mane sound ta bad quality shonahcche but windows e dukhe dekhi shob thik ase...battery save er jonno apni apnar laptop e ki koren?
<Ekushey> raysaas: just type free -h and check the last line
<Ekushey> mine for example: Swap:         4.8G         0B       4.8G
<Ekushey> xxmate: unreadable text...
<Ekushey> xxmate: which laptop is it? and which ubuntu version did you install?
<xxmate> sorry vaia, chilam na maf korben
<xxmate> dell vostro 5560 vaia laptop model
<xxmate> unreadable keno?
<xxmate> Ekushey: achi ekhon
<Ekushey> xxmate: apparently dell vostro model gula khub jhamela dichche
<Ekushey> i assume you tired 13.10?
<xxmate> ha ami 13.10 e chalachchi
<xxmate> vaia r batter'r jonno ki korbo?
<xxmate> battery*
<Ekushey> try 13.04 if 13.10 continues to give trouble
<Ekushey> power lagaye kaaj korlei toh hoy
<xxmate> okay :) ota korlam
<Ekushey> battery er upore presssure dewa dorkar ki?
<xxmate> apni ki kono battery saver program use koren?
<Ekushey> power management settings theke ektu edik odik kora jabe
<Ekushey> plus background process gula kichu tule dileu hoy
<xxmate> ami to TLP install disilam
<Ekushey> TLP ki?
<xxmate> tokhon 2 hrs theke 5:13 hrs hoye gesilo
<xxmate> ekta program
<xxmate> full name janina
<xxmate> battery saver er jonno google kore jante parsilam
<xxmate> mane TLP'r jonno onek save hoise
<Ekushey> yeah egula background process komaye power consume kore
<xxmate> tar jonnoi ki sound e problem hochche?
<xxmate> sound onek bad quality'r shona jachche
<Ekushey> ummm sure na, better try 13.04
<Ekushey> 13.10 e ektu ghapla ache bolei mone hochche
<Ekushey> x.10 gula always ektu jhamela korto 
<xxmate> okay tahole 13.04 install dei but abar koto software install dite hobe :(
<xxmate> ooo
<xxmate> r vaia ubuntu te executable files kotahy pabo?
<xxmate> dhoren ami synapse startup app hishebe rakhte chachchi
<xxmate> ami bin/ e jeye ghataghathi korsi
<xxmate> pore abar ekta program pasi
<xxmate> mane onek jhamela
<raysaas> xxmate: 13.10 er ghaplatar somadhan pele janaben plz.
<xxmate> raysaas: okay :)
<Ekushey> brb
<xxmate> Ekushey: arekta shomadhan pelam na
<xxmate> okay :) Ekushey
<Ekushey> install ubuntu tweak for adding startup apps
<Ekushey> also install boot-up manager to see what is loading during the boot process
<Ekushey> ajaira jinish potro boot theke shoraye dewai bhalo
<xxmate> ooo tahole ki power on korle screen na dekha ta thik hoye jabe?
<xxmate> eta amar desktop eo hoto
<xxmate> ubuntu'r shob version ei
<xxmate> patta ditam na
<xxmate> ekhon dite ichcha kortise
<xxmate> ta na hole power on korle screen black dekhai tarpor abar power chepe shut down kore abar on korte hoy Ekushey
<Ekushey> ei problem ta ami bujhte parchi na
<xxmate> apnar hoyna?
<raysaas> Ekushey: ubuntu tweak r boot up manager kothay pabo?
<xxmate> ami mone korsi eta shobar hoy
<Ekushey> raysaas: install via ubuntu software center
<xxmate> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/download-ubuntu-tweak-084-now.html
<xxmate> eta ubuntu tweak
<xxmate> software center e search dile ashol ta ashena + aro onek gula onno tweak tools ashe
<Ekushey> raysaas, xxmate: www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<xxmate> Ji vaia ami peyechi :)
<xxmate> ami ekta cycle kinte chaisilam but baba dite chachchena :(
<xxmate> ammuo na
<xxmate> bole risk beshi
<xxmate> shedin cycle chalaisilam
<raysaas> Ekushey: Thanks. R boot up manager kothay pabo?
<xxmate> 2 km er moto
<xxmate> joss lagse :D
<Ekushey> raysaas: bootup manager ta apnar na dhorai bhalo
<Ekushey> ota ektu experienced user der jonno
<Ekushey> xxmate aaro aage theke ubuntu kore, i hope he won't mess up :)
<Ekushey> naki xxmate?
<xxmate> sure na :P age theke mane koto days
<xxmate> 7-8 months er moto hobe
<xxmate> Ekushey: bye bye vaia...matha betha korche
<raysaas> Ekushey: Thanks for ubuntu Tweak. It's nice and working well.
<Ekushey> cool raysaas
<Ekushey> raysaas: how's everything?
<raysaas> Ekushey: Everything Ok. But m feeling alone in my way to learning ..
<raysaas> Ekushey: Actually I need to learn more and more, as m a noob here.
<Ekushey> no worries, every was a noob once
<Ekushey> *everybody
<raysaas> Ekushey: Finding way to use IRC now m not feeling alone, but feeling me as an introvert to ask questions her as I don't know well the rules of conduct her.
<Ekushey> no worries feel free to ask anything
<raysaas> Ekushey: Can u explain the affect of swapiness ?
<Ekushey> effect as in?
<Ekushey> type:
<Ekushey> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<raysaas> Ekushey : What's the difference between vm.swappiness=10 and vm.swappiness=60 ? 
<Ekushey> less the number, the less the kernel will try to use swap
<raysaas> Ekushey: If vm.swappiness not found in cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness, what does it mean then?
<Ekushey> only the value inside this file is enough
<raysaas> Ekushey: I tried gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf and could find out any line with vm.swappiness in one of our ubuntu OS. What does it mean actually?
<Ekushey> be careful :)
<Ekushey> eishob dhorar khub ekta dokar nai ashole
<Ekushey> desktop ta aage bhalo kore ropto koren
<Ekushey> the command line shikhen
<raysaas> Ekushey: But nearly 1 year passed by, m using ubuntu, now m fascinated understanding the POWER of linux. It diverts me to programming out of Finance, All these acqured by studying ubuntu wiki and applying them frequently. I had nobody for getting help. Now I m not feared when something goes wrong. I have the confidence that it be Ok soon.
<Ekushey> :)
<raysaas> Ekushey: All will laugh khowing that I didn't knom that / is the root directroy ! I tried nearl 1 month for C Partion ! Hah hah ha !
<Ekushey> bepar nah :)
<Ekushey> at least i won't laugh :)
<raysaas> Ekushey: And tried nearly 3 month to connect an USB modem to Laptop and finally detect it and connecting to internet.
<Ekushey> cool
<raysaas> Ekushey: once I lost my wifi, I couldn't connect it with my office net. After a week I became used to. But I found nobody to help me.
<Ekushey> next time post on the facebook group
<Ekushey> i'll approve it
<raysaas> Ekushey: Now all of my Finance Team members use ubuntu. Ok.
<Ekushey> that's great
<Ekushey> which company is it?
<raysaas> Ekushey: Not publicly sharable. It's multinational firm operating in different counties beyond BD.
<Ekushey> cool :)
<raysaas> Ekushey: Now after 2 day's trial I think that if could find out IRC earlier, I had to struggle a little for tiny problems.
#ubuntu-bd 2014-12-21
<PK2> Hai
<IKRAM> Hello people :) I want to contribute in Ubuntu . I have no coding knowledge . Is there any opportunity for me to contribute ?
<Rezwan> IKRAM, post it there https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/
<IKRAM> I thought , IRC would be more helpful than FB :)
<Rezwan> then you may try #ubuntu channel
#ubuntu-bd 2015-12-14
<faltu> keu ki as a
<faltu> hello..anyone there
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-19
<walrider> pavlushka: wc bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: hey, long time man :)
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<walrider> bhai pvt msg den kindly 
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos
<walrider> gese ?
<pavlushka> walrider: do "/query pavlushka"
<pavlushka> type /q tab p tab
<pavlushka> and then hit enter
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la flips the salt-timer
<walrider> u-la-la: coffee khamu :|
<u-la-la> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> u-la-la: coffee on
<u-la-la> walrider: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<walrider> ok lagto na bai :| im heppy :|
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> walrider: identify yourself first
<walrider> ok i am identifeed :| 
<pavlushka> now pm me
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<Kilos> hi pavlushka walrider 
<walrider> helo uncl kilos good to see u again 
<Kilos> storming here so power cuts anytime
<walrider> oh keep safe  
<Kilos> will do ty
<walrider> had ur meal ?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-20
<RemonShai> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey RemonShai
<RemonShai> how're you ? bro.
<ahoneybun> great, you 
<RemonShai> me too. :)
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-21
<Kilos> o/
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> ty zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<pavlushka> zaki: may be you are pinged somewhere else too :)
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<zaki> pong
<zaki> good night all
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-24
<z4ki> hi
<pavlushka> hi za
<z4ki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hi z4ki 
<z4ki> can't change my nick
<pavlushka> z4ki: z4ki (~zaki@unaffiliated/zaki) has joined
<pavlushka> z4ki: you are trying to change your nick?
<z4ki> my registerd nick is "zaki"
<z4ki> z4ki is 2nd nick
<z4ki> zaki is already in use. Retrying with z4ki...
<z4ki> tried ghost command but it says zaki is not online. 
<pavlushka> z4ki: first, indentify
<z4ki> >nickserv< identify ****
<z4ki> -NickServ- You are now identified for zaki.
<z4ki> * unaffiliated/zaki :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<z4ki> but not changing
<z4ki> tried several time
<z4ki> using Kubuntu 17.10 :D 
<z4ki> fresh install
<z4ki> no problem so far
<pavlushka> z4ki:  '/msg Nickserv regain'
<zaki> wow
<zaki> like magic :P
<zaki> thanks
<pavlushka> zaki: anytime :p
<zaki> what are you doing?
<zaki> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1.70GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2.5 GiB Total (1.6 GiB Free) Swap: 5.9 GiB Total (5.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 19.2 GB / 86.7 GB (67.5 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7340] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5 • Uptime: 1h 14m 45s
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> what is the channel name of mozilla bd?
<pavlushka> zaki: onnection trouble
<zaki> pavlushka has quit (Excess Flood)
<zaki> mozilla-bd? or mozilla-bangladesh?
<pavlushka> zaki: they have their own network, moznet
<zaki> yep on moznet
<zaki> moznet added
<pavlushka> zaki: its just #bangladesh
<pavlushka> zaki: #bangladesh on mozilla network means mozilla Bangladesh
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> got it
<zaki> u-la-la, 
<zaki> u-la-la, hi
<zaki> pavlushka, how about u-la-la ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: like this, ".help" to query u-la-la 
<pavlushka> zaki: u-la-la takes direct commands with . prefix
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: and to query u-la-la , you dont need to mention its name
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-17
<walrider> Assalamu alaikum 
<pavlushka> walrider: Walaikum assalam
<walrider> kamon asen bhai pavlushka 
 * pavlushka looking for some old papers in some new places
<pavlushka> walrider: valo
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: how is it going?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good. how about you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: me too
<pavlushka> zaki: have you been experience any bug while using the system so far?
<zaki> pavlushka, Ubuntu 18.4 ?
<pavlushka> zaki: ON ANY VERSION
<zaki> pavlushka, nah. 
<zaki> why ?
<pavlushka> zaki: just asking
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-19
<pavlushka> zaki: night night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-20
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: anything up?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am doing cold
<zaki> pavlushka, as usual 
<zaki> ha ha , it's cold here too. 
<zaki> 18.4 showing on meter :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: my station is housed inside, it is showing 17, so must be 15-16c
<zaki> yes.
<zaki> I'm about to root my android 9
<pavlushka> zaki: Still need to make a proper case to save the device from rain, so not yet put it top over our house
<zaki> pavlushka, stock android is great 
<pavlushka> zaki: cool
<zaki> pavlushka, no water proof case yet?
<pavlushka> zaki: The LAN/UTP cables and power cables need to pass through, so cannot seal it off totally and could not device a case to keep it safe from rain yet 
<pavlushka> keeping holes for the cables and also the sensor need to be in kind of in open adds up to the case design difficulty
<pavlushka> zaki: solved a problem in comments https://askubuntu.com/q/1103320/505225, lol
<u-la-la> [ apt - The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 76F1A20FF987672F - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<zaki> he he.
<zaki> pavlushka, have you shared your whole device image somewhere ?
<pavlushka> sorry?
<zaki> I mean weather station  
<zaki> I have seen only the diagram 
<pavlushka> zaki: may be not
<pavlushka> no
<pavlushka> night night
<zaki> pavlushka, Donald J. Trump tweeted something hilarious. 
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-21
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: trying coreboot to my lenovo x230, wish me luck
<zaki> https://www.coreboot.org/ ?
<u-la-la> [ coreboot ] - https://www.coreboot.org
<pavlushka> zaki: I m using a RPI3 to flash the rom, now cross building coreboot with seabios payload and after that the flashing part, wish me luck
<zaki> pavlushka, that's cute :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: I can always flash back the stock rom anytime in case, so worth a try :0
<zaki> pavlushka, what's the advantage of coreboot?
<pavlushka> zaki: in Lenovo thinkpad the bios is locked not to use any other bios or any other device other than the original model's
<zaki> ah
<pavlushka> zaki: like any other wifi/bluetooth card
<pavlushka> or battery
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm going to sleep 
<zaki> Good Night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-12-18
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-12-19
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: Alhamdulillah!
<pavlushka> zaki: you?
<zaki> i'm okay 
